# Docking tail



## Brandi (Dec 30, 2013)

We got our V, Brandi, when she was 8 weeks, but her tail was not docked. The breeder told us that he usually does it right after they are born, but he was in Florida, and they were born a week early, so by time he got back it was too late. We have talked to various owners and vets and there is a real mix of opinions out there. Some say if you don't, she will have painful problems with the tail splitting, or if she will be running through the woods a lot, her tail will get damaged hitting trees and branches, etc. Others, including certs, say, if you're not going to show her, or if she is mainly a house pet and not in the field, then don't worry about it. 

She is mainly our companion, but I am a photographer, and I am planning to take her out on day trips with me into the woods, not because I could use her pointing skills, but because she would really love the freedom to run. However, I can't do that until she is trained to come when called off leash.

You can see our dilemma, so your thoughts and ideas would be appreciated.http://www.vizslaforums.com/Smileys/default/tongue.gif


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

It seems a bit odd that the breeder was away while his litter was born, even if they came early? Our breeder had tails docked at three days old I believe (by a vet). 

You'll only know once you get out with her how her tail moves while she moves. I would also add to be careful when closing doors around her. You can start working on recall now, it's much easier to start when they're young. 

Our V whips his tail mostly when he's excited to see us. Even though it's docked, it sometimes still knocks a cabinet or wall close by so I usually just hold his tail a bit when he's wiggling


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yes our puppy's tail was docked at 3 days by the vet too. Dharma does still smack us quite hard even with it docked and she does have a serious bum wiggle going on. I would suggest being very careful. I also have a cat who broke a vertebrae in her tail before she arrived at our home as a kitten and she has a funny lump on the end of her tail.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That doesn't make sense to me. Even if he was out of town, someone had to be taking care of the dog. That same person would have been able to take them to the vet for tail docking, and removing dew claws.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think my dog's undocked tail is more painful for me than it is for her.  It would be nice to have peace of mind that she won't injure it, but otherwise I don't care either way. 


I agree your situation sounds a little strange. Did your breeder give you a discount or anything to reflect her being out of standard?


----------

